# Gurudwara Bangla Sahib Ji Live 24 Hrs Video



## gurbanitvonline (Dec 23, 2009)

Watch Live Video from Gurudwara Sri Bangla Sahib Ji  24 Hrs Day

Visit www.gurbanitvonline.com

Also Watch Darbar -E- Khalsa Live Program (celebrating Guru Gobind singh Ji Birthday)


----------



## cskay (Jan 18, 2012)

In addition to Bangla Sahib now you can as well listen to live kirtan from Takht Sri Hazur Sahib as well. Starting with Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Parkash Utsav, Hazur Sahib management has arranged to broadcast live kirtan continuously online.


----------

